# Ve LXI Apprentice USB lock?



## TTees (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey,

I have purchased & received a vinyl express R31 vinyl cutter with the enclosed ve lxi apprentice 8.6 software.

I got everything hooked up, my only thing with this is, is there a way around having to have the safenet usb flashdrive hooked in whenever I want to use the program? When it's not hooked in and I try to use lxi a pop-up says cannot recognize password or something along those lines.

It's annoying because all of my usb ports I taken up and the only free one i have go to my wifi adapter so i have to take that out leaving me with no internet until i'm done using the LXI. So is there a way this program can remember my registration key or whatever so i don't have to keep that usb flashdrive in all the time?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Nope. That was my first cutter and I had it for about a month before I realized I needed a more powerful cutter. You have to have the dongle plugged into a USB port for the software to work. I would suggest buying a USB port expander from any office supply store, Target, or amazon.com (where I got mine). Lots of design softwares require a dongle so that you can't just copy it and sell it or give it away. 
If you have any questions about the cutter, I'm more than happy to help you out!


----------



## TTees (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! I'll definetly be needing the usb expander because i'm running low on ports.

I do have a question about the cutter, can it do contour cutting or cut a design off of a printed transfer paper? Can it do intricate cuts? Like a detailed design? Do you have any images of the most difficult design that you had this machine do?

Sorry for so many questions, I'm like a newborn baby in the shirt business so i'm just getting my feet wet and any help won't go to waste.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

what did you need to cut that you couldnt cut with it???




DivineBling said:


> Nope. That was my first cutter and I had it for about a month before I realized I needed a more powerful cutter. You have to have the dongle plugged into a USB port for the software to work. I would suggest buying a USB port expander from any office supply store, Target, or amazon.com (where I got mine). Lots of design softwares require a dongle so that you can't just copy it and sell it or give it away.
> If you have any questions about the cutter, I'm more than happy to help you out!


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

TTees said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have purchased & received a vinyl express R31 vinyl cutter with the enclosed ve lxi apprentice 8.6 software.
> 
> ...



call signwarehouse and ask if there is a software lock for that you can get, they only offer it on request on some versions of lxi, but be forewarned its probably not cheap. get a hub, that will be waaaaay cheaper than the software version of the lock and if your machine goes blamo no worry about also loosing the software key.


----------

